# No heat gas dryer



## Fira (Nov 13, 2007)

fireguy said:


> I have a Whirlpool Model LGR 5636 KQ1, SN MM1903933 110 v Natural Gas Dryer
> 
> The heat does not come on. There is gas, the gas valve is on. The 110V turns the drum. The vent hose is not plugged. Turning the control dial to different places does not make a difference. I have not pulled the back off to look at anything. I work on commercial gas stoves/fryers on occasion. Any ideas
> 
> Fireguy



I would contact the company of the dryer and if possible mail them with your receipt of the purchase to talk to them about the problem.


Also your gas heater, water heater, electric heater or whatever heater you have may or may not be hot or lit or even on please check your heater too.


Welcome to the forums too btw (by the way)-


Jason from UTAH, North United States of America.


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

*check the igniter*

Usally on the front of the dryer there is a small door. Open the door up and start the dryer. In the heat tube you should see something getting red hot. That is the igniter. If that is bad the dryer will not produce any heat. Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Jason, the first thing I did was loosen the flex hose to check for gas supply. But, as the gas water heater and the gas furnace works, I knew I had gas. 

Mike, I will pull the back of the dryer off next chance I get. That chance will be when my lovely Dee goes to the laundra-mat to dry clothes. She will make me do something. the ignitor is something I am not familar with. I need to look in my commercial kitchen appliance book to see what the test procedures are. Is this a part Johnson would have?


----------

